# Shake Shack is an Abomination!!!!



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Place is garbage!!!!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You’re not picking up an order at the KOP mall?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You're not picking up an order at the KOP mall?


Yes. Lesson learned


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> Yes. Lesson learned


That whole area is one big cluster**** for delivery.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

They suck!
Shake Shack to offer year-end bonuses to employees
https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/shake-shack-year-end-bonuses-coronavirus


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've never been to one, but, their TV commercials are horrible !!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You're not picking up an order at the KOP mall?


Now THATS funny. &#128517; I have patronized Shake Shack at KOP at their outside location but never picked up. Recently I have received a few offers over there but KOP is a no go zone for me. REJECT REJECT. Just too much that can happen. Overwhelmed restaurants with long waits, unpredictable traffic, and far delivery distances (like Lansdale and Exton, and Jenkintown). Yea, no thank you. I will hang out in Radnor and Lower Merion on occasion and will take deliveries to Bridgeport or Upper Merion in the rare case that happens. However, I will be pausing my deliveries faster than you can say, "No tip order" because there is no way in hell I am even hinting to the algorithm that I want to pick up any orders in or around KOP or Upper Merion. No thank you. Not planning on passing go or collecting my $200. Most of my deliveries that are not quick local trips will send me to Upper Darby. Yeadon. New Jack City (West Philly), East Falls, Manayunk, East Germantown, or Conchi.



mch said:


> Place is garbage!!!!


I have had good experiences picking up at Shake Shack in South Jersey and the one in Delaware. Baltimore locations have been ok except a few have major parking issues. The ones in Washington DC and Orlando FL have not been great to pick up from in my experience. Several years ago I did pick up from that location in University City Philly and what a sh*tshow that was.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> Yes. Lesson learned


You've given me an idea. The only Shake Shack I'm aware of in NY is inside of Citi Field. When crowds are allowed back into stadiums I'm going to show up at the gate with my DD bag and tell them I'm only there fore a pick up at Shake Shack! What's the odds of it working?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stay away from all mall pickups. Yep, Shack Shack is garbage.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Stay away from all mall pickups.


Yea stay away from mall pickups if you are a 2 hour a day soccer mom or side gig guy who parks where-ever they want or is lazy and don't want to park far from the mall entrance then walk through the mall to pick up.

Listen, I very much dislike picking up from the mall also. However, its honestly not difficult to take some time and get with the leasing office and mall security, tell them you are a delivery driver that pick up from a merchant in the mall, and then ask where they would have parking where it would not be a problem for a few minutes. Ever heard of a loading zone and back doors at the mall? Get a sign to put on the dash that says delivery, park in a designated place instructed by either the leasing office or mall security, make sure you do not block access to delivery or postal trucks that need to park or are already parked, and go in and get your delivery.

AMATEURS I swear to god. I have been delivering over 20 years. Is this your first week?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Stay away from all mall pickups. Yep, Shack Shack is garbage.


Just pull into the fire lane or right on the sidewalk by the front door and slap this on your car! :roflmao:


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

All fast food is an abomination. They sell poisonous crap that is as bad as any drug


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You've given me an idea. The only Shake Shack I'm aware of in NY is inside of Citi Field. When crowds are allowed back into stadiums I'm going to show up at the gate with my DD bag and tell them I'm only there fore a pick up at Shake Shack! What's the odds of it working?


Thats not a bad idea at all. Think about it, apartment buildings that are locked up like fort knox usually let you have the run of the place if you just say "door dash" or "uber eats"



The Jax said:


> Now THATS funny. &#128517; I have patronized Shake Shack at KOP at their outside location but never picked up. Recently I have received a few offers over there but KOP is a no go zone for me. REJECT REJECT. Just too much that can happen. Overwhelmed restaurants with long waits, unpredictable traffic, and far delivery distances (like Lansdale and Exton, and Jenkintown). Yea, no thank you. I will hang out in Radnor and Lower Merion on occasion and will take deliveries to Bridgeport or Upper Merion in the rare case that happens. However, I will be pausing my deliveries faster than you can say, "No tip order" because there is no way in hell I am even hinting to the algorithm that I want to pick up any orders in or around KOP or Upper Merion. No thank you. Not planning on passing go or collecting my $200. Most of my deliveries that are not quick local trips will send me to Upper Darby. Yeadon. New Jack City (West Philly), East Falls, Manayunk, East Germantown, or Conchi.
> 
> 
> I have had good experiences picking up at Shake Shack in South Jersey and the one in Delaware. Baltimore locations have been ok except a few have major parking issues. The ones in Washington DC and Orlando FL have not been great to pick up from in my experience. Several years ago I did pick up from that location in University City Philly and what a sh*tshow that was.


Yea its like everywhere else. Not all chains are created equal. It depends on who is running the place and sometimes even further breaks down to what crew is working that particular night.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Just pull into the fire lane or right on the sidewalk by the front door and slap this on your car! :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 502408


Doordash freedom to park agency


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Yea stay away from mall pickups if you are a 2 hour a day soccer mom or side gig guy who parks where-ever they want or is lazy and don't want to park far from the mall entrance then walk through the mall to pick up.
> 
> Listen, I very much dislike picking up from the mall also. However, its honestly not difficult to take some time and get with the leasing office and mall security, tell them you are a delivery driver that pick up from a merchant in the mall, and then ask where they would have parking where it would not be a problem for a few minutes. Ever heard of a loading zone and back doors at the mall? Get a sign to put on the dash that says delivery, park in a designated place instructed by either the leasing office or mall security, make sure you do not block access to delivery or postal trucks that need to park or are already parked, and go in and get your delivery.
> 
> AMATEURS I swear to god. I have been delivering over 20 years. Is this your first week?


Great for you. You should remember me from all the posting I did years ago in the delivery forum. I remember an older post you made, which it seems you recently made another like it, about you answering the call while in the bathroom. I know enough to not answer a call in the bathroom.

Therefore, there's no need to be condescending in your post and to infer I'm lazy or a soccer mom. I did about 7,000 deliveries. And I learned fast how to utilize my time to make the most profit, Mall pickups are a waste of time. And I never answered the phone while in the bathroom.

So really whose the amateur? It certainly isn't me.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Westerner said:


> All fast food is an abomination. They sell poisonous crap that is as bad as any drug


Hell Yea!!!!

This! 100000% This! We have people rotting in jail cells for stuff thats not as harmful. Meanwhile you have people who sell this poisonous shit on a massive scale who's decedents will never have to work again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> usually let you have the run of the place if you just say "door dash" or "uber eats"


Or "Pizza Delivery"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Or "Pizza Delivery"
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...=&form=VDSHOT&shth=OSH.15wo5PAMMBixQiScXjfegg


"Learning about Cuba, having some food"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> Hell Yea!!!!
> 
> This! 100000% This! We have people rotting in jail cells for stuff thats not as harmful. Meanwhile you have people who sell this poisonous shit on a massive scale who's decedents will never have to work again.


We just do not. Even out on the road we stop at a teriyaki place or a sub shop. I guess a sub shop is fast food but it is fresh fast food.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> Hell Yea!!!!
> 
> This! 100000% This! We have people rotting in jail cells for stuff thats not as harmful. Meanwhile you have people who sell this poisonous shit on a massive scale who's decedents will never have to work again.


Yup.
There was a McD's in SoCal somewhere that the Cali Dept of Fish and Game made them lock up their trash bin because sea gulls were eating out of it and dying. Dying. Seagulls. Do you know what seagulls _eat_? Garbage. They eat some nasty chit - but McD's was killing them.
What is it doing to their customers?

Dept of Public Health should require them to lock their front doors to save people.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Just pull into the fire lane or right on the sidewalk by the front door and slap this on your car! :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 502408


That WILL not work in most delivery area I work in. I like you in the forum but I respectfully disagree do not like this advice. Being a delivery driver temporarily picking up and dropping off does not mean you have a permit to park where you want.

At the restaurant, park in a parking space. If they have quick pickup or to go parking, use them if allowed. Do not use handicap parking, if available (unless you have a placard). At customer's address, park in street in front of the house. Do not park in their driveway unless the house is way off the road. Do not double park unless you have no alternatives.

Also, turn off your headlights when parked. Use only your parking lights. Thats what they are for. Otherwise. you blind other drivers. Do not use fire lanes or a sidewalk. This makes all delivery drivers look bad. I can't tell you how many times I confront a delivery driver when I am walking up to a restaurant from a parking space and ask them why they are parking in the fire lane. Park right and stop being lazy.



Iann said:


> Doordash freedom to park agency


:i'm mad: No



Invisible said:


> Great for you. You should remember me from all the posting I did years ago in the delivery forum. I remember an older post you made, which it seems you recently made another like it, about you answering the call while in the bathroom. I know enough to not answer a call in the bathroom.
> 
> Therefore, there's no need to be condescending in your post and to infer I'm lazy or a soccer mom. I did about 7,000 deliveries. And I learned fast how to utilize my time to make the most profit, Mall pickups are a waste of time. And I never answered the phone while in the bathroom.
> 
> So really whose the amateur? It certainly isn't me.


I will concede and apologize however its mostly directed towards others in general that so that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I like their shakes. I like their burgers and fries. Good 2 go!


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

The Jax said:


> That WILL not work in most delivery area I work in. I like you in the forum but I respectfully disagree do not like this advice. Being a delivery driver temporarily picking up and dropping off does not mean you have a permit to park where you want.
> 
> At the restaurant, park in a parking space. If they have quick pickup or to go parking, use them if allowed. Do not use handicap parking, if available (unless you have a placard). At customer's address, park in street in front of the house. Do not park in their driveway unless the house is way off the road. Do not double park unless you have no alternatives.
> 
> ...


So, you have a problem with drivers parking along side a sidewalk at a mall to run in and get food but you say you should park in street inpeding traffic and not in driveway at customer's address. That makes no sense.

Most malls it's not the slightest problem to park in front of restaurant or food court entrance to run in and grab the food. 2 of the malls here in Pittsburgh actually have signs along the sidewalk saying to park there for take out.

Not sure why anyone would brag about being a delivery driver for 20 years. I have delivered off and on part time for 12 years and not only would I not brag about it, I'm a little embarrassed by it.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

@mch I broke the thou shall not pickup at the KOP mall rule Saturday night. Totally worth it &#128077;


----------

